# New to Wade fishing



## rubsal70 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am new to wade fishing. I go a lot to corpus to fish. I have gone up to goose island state park to fish as well. I do a lot of pier and jetty fishing. I want to get into fishing cause I am tired of fishing on piers and not catch anything good. I am poor and can't afford a boat so I am guessing wade is the next big thing to catch nice fish. I do not know how to swim so I am looking for areas with no strong currents or deep areas (or sudden and unexpected drops) and if they are some how do I look for them to avoid them. I will be wearing a pfd but still want to learn what to look for and avoid them. I want areas around corpus and goose island. Thanks for all your help


----------



## pwooly (Dec 2, 2012)

Great question. I'm looking into getting into it my self. I'm in the same boat as you are, with no boat and being poor. :help:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

you don't need much to wade fish, just the essentials and that depends on when and where you want to fish. It's getting colder so you will need waders. can get cheap but decent waders Hodgman wadelites for $50-75. Or find similar deals online at Cabelas/ Bass Pro. Need neoprene wading boots about $40, be sure to get 2 sizes bigger than your regular size! In the winter dont go over hip or belt deep! if unfamiliar with the bottom wear a comfortable life jacket or for $75 get the inflatable much more comfortable. Next you need a over the shoulder tackle bag approx $15. put jig heads plastic baits and a few small top waters and a couple Corkys and you are set. Use a light action 6 1/2' rod 12 lb line. Carry with you on a wading belt, SS pliers, and a stringer with a float. Your ready! Lots of good areas around Corpus, just drive the bridge over to the island early on a sat and look for other waders and join in. Be safe go slow and success will come.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I used to wade fish the Galveston Bays, and surf. I alway wear a PFD in the surf. I don't wade in the SLP and I have pulled two different people out, and there is posted signs in English and Spanish, and they still have drowning down there every year.
Fish with a group until you get some experience.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Rubsal70, have to give you a thumbs up for wanting to get out of your comfort zone and expanding your fishing education.
Teamfirstcast gave you some great info. You'll notice most of the cost he posted up was to stay warm and dry for cooler weather. 
As far as drop offs I've never really come across any really big ones other than back sides of some second and third sand bars. Just remember to shuffle or slide your feet as you move around. Areas with strong currents usually have signs around to warn you. Otherwise just use your best judgment as you're making your way out to deeper water. 
I'm not familiar with the area you want to fish. But I've learned a lot just by observing what other guys are doing out on the water ie what lures, color of lures, using bobbers, etc. Also pay attention to how tall some of the other fishermen are to get an idea of the depth of water they're fishing in. 
Your PFD, waders, stringer, stainless steel needle nosed pliers and shirt or jacket with chest pockets (to hold lures and small items) are the basics you need.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I just put a small Plano box in the chest part of my waders. I don't like over the shoulder bags or boxes. They get annoying on long wades.

Waders
Boots
Small Plano box for jigs
Fishing pole
Stringer
Pliers 
Cheap nylon click belt to put a rod holder on and tie your stringer to
A floating net if targeting flounder. I just buy a cheap net and buy canned foam from Home Depot. Shoot the hollow tube full of foam, and you have a floating net.


----------



## bbq-n-bock (Aug 12, 2013)

I admire you for wanting to expand your horizons but *STOP RIGHT NOW*.

If you don't know how to swim this needs to be your 1st, and only, priority. Don't even think about taking a step into the water, even with a PFD, if you can't swim.

What are you going to do if your surf fishing and get caught in a rip tide? 
What if you're wading in the bay, step into a gut with a strong current and get swept into open bay?

find a local YMCA as most of them have swim lessons. Once you think you've learned how to swim go to a public pool (i.e., lifeguards around) and swim laps. Prove to yourself that if a situation arises where you literally have to swim for your life you can.

If you step into that water you have only one person to count on...yourself.


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

I "second" learn how to swim first. I went out with an experienced wader my first time & still almost got into trouble & I know how to swim. I use to live in Guam & Japanese tourist would regularly drown in knee high water; don't ask me how, & they definitely weren't fishing with gear, pole, etc. 
Learn How To Swim! All the best.:an4:


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

learn to swim, you will be safe around water for the rest of your life, You cant forget how to swim. If you don't learn it is not safe to be around water. Period. There is no shame in not knowing but it is really stupid to wade fish if you cannot swim. Russian roulette.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Let me be the fourth in a row; do not get into an activity that involves large deep bodies of water until you can dog paddle yourself to the shore without a PFD. Stuff happens, usually at the least opportune moment.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

bbq-n-bock said:


> I admire you for wanting to expand your horizons but *STOP RIGHT NOW*.
> 
> If you don't know how to swim this needs to be your 1st, and only, priority. Don't even think about taking a step into the water, even with a PFD, if you can't swim.
> 
> ...


I didn't even catch that!!!

Yes! Do not wade if you can't swim!!!


----------



## pwooly (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info! I can swim like a champ. Used to do 2 mile swims when I was a kid. 

I wouldn't probably go alone though. 

Now just gotta find what areas to go to.


----------



## rubsal70 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for all info guys! I know this place is great cause there are a lot of caring people here. Unfortunately I did go wade fishing before I saw the forum with a buddy that knows the place. What he did was walk in front of me to show me a path I can take. Oh my God I think I pooped like 3 times cause we went to a muddy area first and I would sink about knee deep. After that we got to some sand bars and never went deeper than my chest. I was so nervous. I have to admit I will not go back until I learn how to swim. I was so uncomfortable the entire time I lost a nice red cause I got nervous. I didn't go back for the second day. I can swim from point a to point b in a pool but dont know how to float in the deep. I will definitely spend some time learning how to swim. Again thank you for all the help and care yall shared.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Come on up to Trinity. I'll fish with you. Nice hard bottoms for the most part and this time of year you get to walk 500 feet before reaching the glass water. PM me if you want. I split time between fish, ducks and bucks.


----------

